# Teslong Bore Camera on the workbench?



## RiverLogger (Mar 17, 2020)

Anybody using these in their shop on saws? I purchased one a while back to use for its intended purposes on rifle barrels but I pulled it out the other night to use it on the saws just for fun. These things take some great images for a $50 camera. I would think they'd be handy for all kinds of things. I just pulled a couple spark plugs and looked around in the cylinders but they could be used for close up images in ports, tanks, cases etc. You can use the mirror for side images or take it off to look straight ahead.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 17, 2020)

RiverLogger said:


> Anybody using these in their shop on saws? I purchased one a while back to use for its intended purposes on rifle barrels but I pulled it out the other night to use it on the saws just for fun. These things take some great images for a $50 camera. I would think they'd be handy for all kinds of things. I just pulled a couple spark plugs and looked around in the cylinders but they could be used for close up images in ports, tanks, cases etc. You can use the mirror for side images or take it off to look straight ahead.


Can we see the pics?


----------



## RiverLogger (Mar 18, 2020)

Some cylinder wall pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverLogger (Mar 18, 2020)

Port, decomp and top of piston pics. All these were done from the spark plug hole with the cylinder still on the saw. Also these are pictures of my laptop screen so actual images are a hair clearer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverLogger (Mar 18, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Mar 18, 2020)

Nice, clear photos.

There were some really inexpensive ones on Amazon and eBay that worked with some smart phones, but when I last looked, they did not work with my iPhone.

Philbert


----------



## RiverLogger (Mar 18, 2020)

I do believe they now make an apple compatible version.


----------



## blades (Mar 21, 2020)

teslong was working on the cell phone compatibility issues. that said i also have one and find it to be great. They have several models if you go to there web sight.


----------

